
Getting To The Bottom Of The Crazy Yahoo-Groupon Rumors - Cmccann7
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/16/getting-to-the-bottom-of-the-crazy-yahoo-groupon-rumors/
======
zbruhnke
Mike, re-title this article please... I thought by reading it I might actually
learn something ... I appreciate the speculation, but i'd like my 2 minutes
back lol

